# 19 September Launch Day for FX Series Processors



## btarunr (Jul 26, 2011)

AMD's first wave of FX series high performance desktop processors will hit stores on 19 September, 2011, according to industry sources. On that day, AMD will launch two 8-core models: FX-8100 and FX-8150; a 6-core model, the FX-6100; and a 4-core part: FX-4100. The much yapped about "FX-8130P" that has been a CPU-Z screenshot favourite, is not a part of AMD's finalized lineup. Earlier it was rumored that models with the "P" brand extender were unlocked parts, but now it's emerging that all parts in the FX series are unlocked. Detailed specifications are tabled below. 

In the first quarter of 2012, AMD plans its second round of product launches, which consist of faster models that display existing ones from their price-points. The FX-8170 will displace the FX-8150, the FX-8120 displaces FX-8100; FX-6120 displaces FX-6100; and FX-4120 displaces FX-4100. In the meantime, AMD is working with motherboard vendors to ensure adequate propagation of socket AM3+ motherboards, and more importantly, for DDR3-1866 MHz memory to become more affordable, since FX processors yield the most optimal performance with that memory speed. 



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 26, 2011)

Better late than never. XD


----------



## btarunr (Jul 26, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Better late than never. XD



_"Der aaye par durust aaye"_ (Hindi proverb for "arrive late, but arrive strong")


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 26, 2011)

8 cores at 3.9 GHz is pretty impressive.  I doubt it will give SandyBridge-EX a challenge but it will likely be able to give a Bloomfield chip a run for its money.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 26, 2011)

My guess is overclocking ability on those top chips won't be so great. I'm betting IPC is slower than sandy but overclocking frequencies are similar. Meaning you might max your bulldozer out at 4.8 GHz but your 2600k matches it at 4.3 and still has more left in the tank. If it wasn't like that I doubt they'd have delayed the chips and pushed stock frequencies so high.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 26, 2011)

OMG.  Nearly 2 months.  I think I'll have someone bury me in a snow bank until Sept 18th.  And hopefully they don't forget where I am and I don't end up 10k years in the future and I have to try to travel back in time to save the world.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 26, 2011)

Better to releease a product late which works without flaws than to release something that pretty much works.

EA should take note.



btarunr said:


> _*"Der aaye par durust aaye"*_ (Hindi proverb for "arrive late, but arrive strong")



I believe paralytic drunk Aussies and Kiwis say the same thing although most likely pronounced totally wrong.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 26, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> I believe paralytic drunk Aussies and Kiwis say the same thing although most likely pronounced totally wrong.



They arrive late alright, but they "arrive" home to their fat wives totally zapped?


----------



## xenocide (Jul 26, 2011)

twilyth said:


> OMG.  Nearly 2 months.  I think I'll have someone bury me in a snow bank until Sept 18th.  And hopefully they don't forget where I am and I don't end up 10k years in the future and I have to try to travel back in time to save the world.



Nice SP reference lol.

Well, at least we know when they are going to launch now.  So there's that...


----------



## enaher (Jul 26, 2011)

talk about arriving late to the party


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 26, 2011)

btarunr said:


> They arrive late alright, but they "arrive" home to their fat wives totally zapped?



To their own Bulldozer.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2011)

I want to see the performance numbers already. I hope they make me eat my words.


----------



## imitation (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't you guys agree that a 95W TDP for a two-module bulldozer is entirely unimpressive?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 26, 2011)

Considering the clockspeeds, it is neither impressive nor impressive.  It is about what should be expected.   That's also likely max TDP--not typical draw.


----------



## the_wolf88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Let's wait and see what's Bulldozer will bring to the table !


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 26, 2011)

2 modules = 4 cores.  The 8 core/4 module Bulldozer chips are 125w.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 26, 2011)

I would buy this if:

It costs less than $600 for FX8150 + Highend mobo,

It's faster than i7 SB 25% clock vs clock

Onboard RAID controller is as fast or faster Intel's

MOBO supports SLI natively


----------



## burtram (Jul 26, 2011)

What's the compatibility of these chips (In regards to motherboard sockets AM2/AM3 etc.)?


----------



## Frick (Jul 26, 2011)

burtram said:


> What's the compatibility of these chips (In regards to motherboard sockets AM2/AM3 etc.)?



You need AM3+.


----------



## moonlord (Jul 26, 2011)

55 days remaining, i'll buy a Crosshair V Formula and one of these for my next upgrade


----------



## imitation (Jul 26, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Considering the clockspeeds, it is neither impressive nor impressive.  It is about what should be expected.   That's also likely max TDP--not typical draw.



My point is, the Intel i7-2600K (or 2500, for that matter) offers 4 fully featured cores and also runs on a max 95W. The clocks are not too far off, but Intel's performance should be a lot better. Also, Intel manges to fit a graphics core in the 95W thermal envelope 

I'm usally a AMD fanboy, but Bulldozer better be good with performance/watts.


----------



## repman244 (Jul 26, 2011)

imitation said:


> My point is, the Intel i7-2600K (or 2500, for that matter) offers 4 fully featured cores and also runs on a max 95W. The clocks are not too far off, but Intel's performance should be a lot better. Also, Intel manges to fit a graphics core in the 95W thermal envelope
> 
> I'm usally a AMD fanboy, but Bulldozer better be good with performance/watts.



You can't compare them with TDP, Intel's TDP is *NOT* the same as AMD's TDP. They calculate it differently.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 26, 2011)

repman244 said:


> You can't compare them with TDP, Intel's TDP is *NOT* the same as AMD's TDP. They calculate it differently.


Yup, everything equal (HSF, load, rated TDP), Intel CPUs are many degrees Celcius higher (like 10-40C higher) than AMD CPUs.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 26, 2011)

Late not good for them, they will got more selles if they release it now, sandy bridge-E titles will be seen in same time of AMD FX releasing.


----------



## damric (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope W1zzard gets to review a variety of the different models so we can get an idea of the maximum overclocks. I'm also very curious as to whether AMD will let us unlock disabled cores on the 4xxx and 6xxx models like they did with the Phenom II's.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 26, 2011)

damric said:


> I hope W1zzard gets to review a variety of the different models so we can get an idea of the maximum overclocks. I'm also very curious as to whether AMD will let us unlock disabled cores on the 4xxx and 6xxx models like they did with the Phenom II's.



That's assuming there are any disabled cores to unlock.


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Jul 26, 2011)

Little later than I'd like. This date better hold, because I ain't waiting for 2012 for Bulldozer. I'm one of the many, or at least I believe so, that are planning their next build, but don't know if to wait for BD or just go for Sandy. Let's hope that the performance and price are where they should be, unlike the release schedule.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jul 26, 2011)

at least its in time for BF3, I will have my 990x board sitting here waiting.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 26, 2011)

I need the prices do decide...


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 26, 2011)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> Little later than I'd like. This date better hold, because I ain't waiting for 2012 for Bulldozer. I'm one of the many, or at least I believe so, that are planning their next build, but don't know if to wait for BD or just go for Sandy. Let's hope that the performance and price are where they should be, unlike the release schedule.



Same here except I'm leaning towards SB because I I like the mobos better.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Jul 26, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> Same here except I'm leaning towards SB because I I like the mobos better.



AM3+ mobos  will be cheaper than SB mobos with the same features


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 26, 2011)

hardcore_gamer said:


> AM3+ mobos  will be cheaper than SB mobos with the same features



Except you're 100% wrong.

Find me one with 10 SATA ports a PLX chip and 16x 16x crossfire/SLI


----------



## wolf (Jul 26, 2011)

FX-8150 vs i7 2600K already! very interested to see gaming benchmarks. my guess atm is that core for core clock for clock intel will be up, but 8 cores vs 4 with HT makes the game interesting!


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 26, 2011)

hardcore_gamer said:


> AM3  mobos will be cheaper than SB mobos with the same features








If $5 in (almost) $200 means that much to you...

EDIT: Besides shipping.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Jul 26, 2011)

wolf said:


> FX-8150 vs i7 2600K already! very interested to see gaming benchmarks. my guess atm is that core for core clock for clock intel will be up, but 8 cores vs 4 with HT makes the game interesting!



Is there any game that needs more than 4 cores ?


----------



## wolf (Jul 26, 2011)

hardcore_gamer said:


> Is there any game that needs more than 4 cores ?



needs no... could use? perhaps. this is why I think i7 will end up better for gaming, _if_ indeed they are faster core for core, clock for clock, games should like that. productivity however, i see bulldozer being an absolute beast.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 26, 2011)

hardcore_gamer said:


> Is there any game that needs more than 4 cores ?



Did you find me a motherboard yet?


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Jul 26, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> Did you find me a motherboard yet?



I said that AM3 boards will be cheaper than SB boards with same features (if there is a board with same features )


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 26, 2011)

hardcore_gamer said:


> I said that AM3 boards will be cheaper than SB boards with same features (if there is a board with same features )



So basically you're saying that you had no business quoting me in the first place? 

Ok.


----------



## repman244 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> Did you find me a motherboard yet?



_JP_ already found it for you. AM3+ has dual x16 that you were looking for and a x16@x4 PCI-e. And it also has 6 SATA 3 ports vs. the 2 (+2) on P67 + 2 SATA 2 vs. 4.

I didn't look for the other stuff because I don't really care.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 26, 2011)

repman244 said:


> _JP_ already found it for you. AM3+ has dual x16 that you were looking for and a x16@x4 PCI-e. And it also has 6 SATA 3 ports vs. the 2 (+2) on P67 + 2 SATA 2 vs. 4.
> 
> I didn't look for the other stuff because I don't really care.



Except none of those have everything that I'm looking for, but thanks though.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 26, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> Except none of those have everything that I'm looking for, but thanks though.





Hotobu said:


> Find me one with 10 SATA ports a PLX chip and 16x 16x crossfire/SLI


Looks like you won't get a new computer until, at best, late 2011. But, then, don't come bitchin' about prices either. X79 boards are not going to be cheap. Same thing for processors.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 26, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Looks like you won't get a new computer until, at best, late 2011. But, then, don't come bitchin' about prices either. X79 boards are not going to be cheap. Same thing for processors.



http://www.legitreviews.com/news/11080/

Should be out around the time we see some BD benchmarks.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 26, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> http://www.legitreviews.com/news/11080/
> 
> Should be out around the time we see some BD benchmarks.



I believe MSI has a similar board slated for about the same time as well.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 26, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> http://www.legitreviews.com/news/11080/
> 
> Should be out around the time we see some BD benchmarks.


The price on that thing is going to rival entry-level SB-E boards, which (BTW) support all that stuff (PCI-e, SATA, USB, etc...) natively. And SB-E is supposed to have higher performance then SB/IB.


----------



## wabbitslayer (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmmm....
if I want to upgrade to Bulldozer, I'll need a new mobo and new (recommended) memory.
if I want to upgrade to Sandy Bridge, I'll need a new mobo. 

Way to go, AMD.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2011)

xenocide said:


> That's assuming there are any disabled cores to unlock.



Errr.. It's AMD.. they don't throw away anything.. hehehe I bet every dual core is a fff'd up quad core. Why do you think there product line is so wide? I bet it took them this long to build up inventory of highend chips. Don't get me wrong I'm not an Intel phanboy.. I hope AMD kicks ass with there new chips. But it's funny how everybody forgets.. When AMD does beat out Intel at the speed race... then they will want a premium price for those chip, which they will be long over do for..then Intel will sale cheaper premium chips cheaper.. rinse repeat...  But good for all of us.


----------



## Platibus (Jul 26, 2011)

Is there a remote chance the Sandy Bridge lineup will get a price cut when Bulldozer is released, more concretely the i3 2100 and i5 2400?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 26, 2011)

The actual source, which is a lot more trustworthy imho http://www.hkepc.com/6810


----------



## Jonap_1st (Jul 26, 2011)

wabbitslayer said:


> Hmmm....
> if I want to upgrade to Bulldozer, I'll need a new mobo and new (recommended) memory.
> if I want to upgrade to Sandy Bridge, I'll need a new mobo.
> 
> Way to go, AMD.



no one ask you to buy it..

they just say it will work best with 1866. but if you dont have, 1066 can still run with it


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmm, right around when I'm building a new computer. To be one of the first to experience the new chips, or not to be....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2011)

I haz the 1866. Just needz da BDz.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice. Will see in mid-Sept what Intel has planned for X79/SB-E. If it's close, I'll probably just wait. Otherwise an FX-8100, 990 board looks good.



> AMD is working with motherboard vendors to ensure adequate propagation of socket AM3+ motherboards, and more importantly, for DDR3-1866 MHz memory to become more affordable, since FX processors yield the most optimal performance with that memory speed.



Shoot, I paid $226 for 2 x 1GB of DDR-500 for my Athlon 64 X2 system (my last personal AMD system). Now I can get 16GB of DDR3-1866 for $170. Well, if AMD wants it to be cheaper... I'm not going to stand in their way.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally a release date AMD, I'm really looking forward to BD and hopefully give intel a run for its money...^_^


----------



## Jonap_1st (Jul 26, 2011)

Jizzler said:


> Nice. Will see in mid-Sept what Intel has planned for X79/SB-E. If it's close, I'll probably just wait. Otherwise an FX-8100, 990 board looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot, I paid $226 for 2 x 1GB of DDR-500 for my Athlon 64 X2 system (my last personal AMD system). Now I can get 16GB of DDR3-1866 for $170. Well, if AMD wants it to be cheaper... I'm not going to stand in their way.



are you consumer or producer? 

you talking like you are the one of those RAM manufacturer who just got p*ssed by AMD wishes


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 26, 2011)

I am glad this was finally allowed public. Maybe this will convince the people posting rumors, speculation, and complete BS to just stop.

We are in the final stretch here people. Real facts, real dates, and with a Sept. release we should get real benchmarks in late August to early Sept.

Now I need some quality 2133 Mhz RAM


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm hoping that AMD takes a dual fisted approach and drops its 7000 series GPUs as well.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 26, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> Except you're 100% wrong.
> 
> Find me one with 10 SATA ports a PLX chip and 16x 16x crossfire/SLI



So you plan on having a RAID 5 volume with 4 SSD's, 4 Blu-ray drives, and 4 3TB drives for storage.......


A PLX chip so you can have 10Gb T base networking on your 5Mbit connection and some extra USB 3.0 ports to connect your phone, camera, camcorder, extra five external drives, USB mic, USB keyboard on 3.0 so you can l33t faster, and still plug in your xbox controller.


And lastly dual X16 crossfire as we all know W1zzards testing shows that anything less is uncivilized doesn't make a damn bit of difference..

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5870_PCI-Express_Scaling/



Yeah.............


----------



## Disparia (Jul 26, 2011)

^ Hey now... I actually want to do some of that 





Jonap_1st said:


> are you consumer or producer?
> 
> you talking like you are the one of those RAM manufacturer who just got p*ssed by AMD wishes



Just saying that I can live with today's prices. If they can go lower, no problems there. Just hope that someone doesn't have to sell one of their children so the rest of the family can eat.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 26, 2011)

Steevo said:


> So you plan on having a RAID 5 volume with 4 SSD's, 4 Blu-ray drives, and 4 3TB drives for storage.......
> 
> 
> A PLX chip so you can have 10Gb T base networking on your 5Mbit connection and some extra USB 3.0 ports to connect your phone, camera, camcorder, extra five external drives, USB mic, USB keyboard on 3.0 so you can l33t faster, and still plug in your xbox controller.
> ...




Actually close to that yes.

Troll Fail.


----------



## tilldeath (Jul 26, 2011)

IMO it will be good and out pace all SB, however I think SB-E will be the competition however once second round of BD is released in Q1 it will again be a toss up. Only difference is Intel will be more overpriced so.......


----------



## Steevo (Jul 26, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> Actually close to that yes.
> 
> Troll Fail.



Fact is not troll.

I have seen some of your threads, if you are willing to pay for that level of disk performance you should just pull out the stops and do it right and use SSD's and a external array, liquid cool it and use better RAM than you have been looking at.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 26, 2011)

well only know as soon as we see some benchmarks if AMD pwns intel or not XD


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 26, 2011)

It will not be a toss up once the Sandy Bridge E is released. It will be the most powerful desktop chips on the market hands down. It will also take the Intel $900+ price segment so it will not be practical for most users.

I am sure Bulldozer will sweep Phenom II under the rug with ease, but can it compete with similarly prices 2600K is the question we all need answered.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 26, 2011)

*reality*

Wow actual facts and release date that don't include the words somewhere.  Can't.  Pick on the dozerphiles anymore was fun while it lasted.  now let's get serious with some performance #.  Would b nice to think intel will drop prices on their. Mid and upper rage cpus, but they'll just release. A suped up unlocked i3/ i5 or something for a little more $ and undercut it. The battle goes on. Bring me more popcorn


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 26, 2011)

ensabrenoir said:


> Wow actual facts and release date that don't include the words somewhere.  Can't.  Pick on the dozerphiles anymore was fun while it lasted.  now let's get serious with some performance #.  Would b nice to think intel will drop prices on their. Mid and upper rage cpus, but they'll just release. A suped up unlocked i3/ i5 or something for a little more $ and undercut it. The battle goes on. Bring me more popcorn



suped up i3?
those are freakishly bad.
i5 is okay.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 26, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> suped up i3?
> those are freakishly bad.
> i5 is okay.



 true but. Its. Intel were talking about.  If dodge could make a srt. Neon (terrifing powerful & fast for an eggshell of a car) nothing is impossible


----------



## a_ump (Jul 26, 2011)

honestly we have no idea how SandyBridge-E will perform as we know less about it than BD. Though i do enjoy the idea of AMD feeling comfortable to release in Sept, knowing that they probably have more info on Sandybridge-E than we do.


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 26, 2011)

ensabrenoir said:


> true but. Its. Intel were talking about.  If dodge could make a srt. Neon (terrifing powerful & fast for an eggshell of a car) nothing is impossible



if you think the srt4 neon is fast, I feel really bad for ya. things don't get harry in my book till I see 2000hp in a car with registration and plates. 

But that performance gaps comes with a humongus price difference.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 26, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> if you think the srt4 neon is fast, I feel really bad for ya. things don't get harry in my book till I see 2000hp in a car with registration and plates.
> 
> But that performance gaps comes with a humongus price difference.



Have u ever riden in a neon?  If taking one of those designed 4 55mph econoboxes uptp 120 + isn't terrifing imust b getting old terrifing as in this thing gonna disentergrate l  and ima have to fred flinstone it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It will not be a toss up once the Sandy Bridge E is released. It will be the most powerful desktop chips on the market hands down. It will also take the Intel $900+ price segment so it will not be practical for most users.
> 
> I am sure Bulldozer will sweep Phenom II under the rug with ease, but can it compete with similarly prices 2600K is the question we all need answered.



Indeed oh wise black man from the north country.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

And a collective squeeee was heard across the land as the AMD nerds finally knew the date they could finally purchase Zambezi.


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 26, 2011)

ensabrenoir said:


> Have u ever riden in a neon?  If taking one of those designed 4 55mph econoboxes uptp 120 + isn't terrifing imust b getting old terrifing as in this thing gonna disentergrate l  and ima have to fred flinstone it



ever ridden in a mustang with 2000hp, a convertiable top and no roll cage at 170+ and getting there from a standstill in about 8 seconds flat. That'll give you goosebumps.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 26, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> ever ridden in a mustang with 2000hp, a convertiable top and no roll cage at 170+ and getting there from a standstill in about 8 seconds flat. That'll give you goosebumps.



U win


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Jul 26, 2011)

".....for DDR3-1866 MHz memory to become more affordable, since FX processors yield the most optimal performance with that memory speed. "

Does it mean that using a RAM with higher clock speed yield no additional performance ? :S


----------



## twilyth (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like Sept 12-23.  Mass production starts in August.

Source 



> AMD Bulldozer’s Release Date and Pricing have been leaked over at OBR’s blog. The guy has detailed that AMD will be releasing the chips somewhere around September 12-23, We already reported the September 19th Release date of AMD Bulldozer Processors here.
> 
> Also, The FX-8150P on launch would cost 269US$ which is 58$ higher then Intel’s i5 2500K CPU while being 50$ cheaper than the Sandy Bridge 2nd Generation flagship i7 2600K CPU. The FX-8150P will come with 8 Cores/8 Threads. The CPU was rumored to come with 4.2Ghz stock and 4.7 Ghz Turbo Core clock frequency (Details here), But the new B2 revision will feature clock speeds of a few less Mhz.
> 
> You can check out the picture below shows that Retail AMD chips are now ready, Mass Production starts in August:


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 26, 2011)

twillith, please quit quoting stuff from OBR or referencing OBR. Did you not see his admission that all his Bulldozer info was fake? It's all over his blog.


----------



## Zubasa (Jul 26, 2011)

hardcore_gamer said:


> ".....for DDR3-1866 MHz memory to become more affordable, since FX processors yield the most optimal performance with that memory speed. "
> 
> Does it mean that using a RAM with higher clock speed yield no additional performance ? :S


DDR3-1866 is the fastest memory official supported by AMD thats all.
OCing is another story.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 26, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Finally a release date AMD, I'm really looking forward to BD and hopefully give intel a run for its money...^_^



:shadedshuNo...... we all know where this is heading....... intel = skynet.   The first attack will be on amd users world wide.  Ill pray for u all


----------



## repman244 (Jul 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> twillith, please quit quoting stuff from OBR or referencing OBR. Did you not see his admission that all his Bulldozer info was fake? It's all over his blog.



This.

AFAIK he was also saying a November launch or something about BD release being pushed even further, which I guess turned out all to be BS.
He faked the benches and people still believe him.


----------



## Jonap_1st (Jul 26, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> ever ridden in a mustang with 2000hp, a convertiable top and no roll cage at 170+ and getting there from a standstill in about 8 seconds flat. That'll give you goosebumps.





ensabrenoir said:


> U win



try not to be out of topic..



hardcore_gamer said:


> ".....for DDR3-1866 MHz memory to become more *affordable*, since FX processors *yield *the most* optimal* performance with that memory speed. "
> 
> Does it mean that using a RAM with higher clock speed yield no additional performance ? :S



word optimal doesnt always mean faster. talking about getting result which ideal for both performance and your wallet..


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 26, 2011)

repman244 said:


> This.
> 
> AFAIK he was also saying a November launch or something about BD release being pushed even further, which I guess turned out all to be BS.
> He faked the benches and people still believe him.



What's ballsy is that this isn't his first time, either. Anyone touting thier company contacts like that is simply screaming for attention, and most should realize by now that AMD doesn't operate like that. I kept posting in those threads...wait for official info... Then OBR says he trolled the internet. Go figure.

But you know what? I have yet to find an actual OFFICIAL document stating the release date as September 19th.

Would be nice though, and a smart move by AMD...I'm working on AMD SKT FM1 reviews right now, and it looks like those reviews will carry me right up to that launch. Then Bulldozer comes out? AMD is goning to be getting alot of hype, left, right, and center. Sounds good to me!


I can wait for performance figures, myself. I gotta buy chips for reviews anyway, so actual performance isn't going to influence my purchasing decisions when it comes to these chips, but it WILL influence what I use in all of my rigs.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 26, 2011)

So it's not a bad thing that I have no idea who this guy is? Have seen this "OBR' quoted several times in the other BD thread.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 26, 2011)

He is the source of all the "info" over the past few months...the screenies, the benches, etc...all just a ploy for traffic, it seems.

Those of us that play in the extreme circles know who he is, I guess.

He then admitted on the 14th or 15th that it was all bull, on his blog, with a list of sites that published his info as "real". Many sites posted retractions. Anyway, that's enough about him. More about me, mkay?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 26, 2011)

So no pricing yet. And haven't seen any AM3+ MATX motherboards that can do SLI/Crossfire yet.

Just to wait.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 26, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> And haven't seen any AM3  motherboards that can do SLI/Crossfire yet



WTF you talking about, Willis?  I reviewed a AM3+ couple of boards a while ago, and the 990X board supported both, even came with an SLi bridge.

See here?:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/M5A99X_EVO/



:shadedshu Ah, you ninja editor you. mATX, OK, ok...I'll ask around.


----------



## bucketface (Jul 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> But you know what? I have yet to find an actual OFFICIAL document stating the release date as September 19th.



the last official document was from computex and gave a release between 60 and 90 days, so if thats still the case and i believe it still is, then that would mean release b4 Aug 30. It is possible though, that they pushed it back another 20 days but last i heard they were adamant that they would stick to the above timeline.



Jonap_1st said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by hardcore_gamer View Post
> ".....for DDR3-1866 MHz memory to become more affordable, since FX processors yield the most optimal performance with that memory speed. "
> 
> ...



1866mhz memory is most likely reqired to provide enough mem bandwidth to all 8 cores under heavy/full utilization, providing optimal perf when used insead of lower speed mem. at least thats how i'd take it.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> twillith, please quit quoting stuff from OBR or referencing OBR. Did you not see his admission that all his Bulldozer info was fake? It's all over his blog.





repman244 said:


> This.
> 
> AFAIK he was also saying a November launch or something about BD release being pushed even further, which I guess turned out all to be BS.
> He faked the benches and people still believe him.



To be honest, I don't follow this stuff as closely as you all do.  I knew there was dissatisfaction that was widely expressed on the intertubez regarding this person, but I figured if another presumably reputable site was quoting him that they had a good reason.  If I'd known people tend to regard him as an outright liar and fraud, I probably would have reconsidered.  I don't really know much about the WCCF site anyway.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Anyway, that's enough about him. More about me, mkay?



Alright - hows the RAID perf on the SB950? Improved at all since the SB750? (last time I've tried RAID on an AMD chipset)


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 26, 2011)

twilyth said:


> To be honest, I don't follow this stuff as closely as you all do.  I knew there was dissatisfaction that was widely expressed on the intertubez regarding this person, but I figured if another presumably reputable site was quoting him that they had a good reason.  If I'd known people tend to regard him as an outright liar and fraud, I probably would have reconsidered.  I don't really know much about the WCCF site anyway.



Yeha, no worries, I know you were just reposting what ya saw, so not your fault, at all. In fact, it greatly reduces my likelyhood of ever visiting the WCCF site again, so thanks for that bit of it, for sure.



Jizzler said:


> Alright - hows the RAID perf on the SB950? Improved at all since the SB750? (last time I've tried RAID on an AMD chipset)



I have not explored RAID functionality, as I see it as a problematic feature best left for data redundancy, and not as a way to get extra performance, now that SSDs are so quick, and in my books, SSDs are fairly affordable.

And if used for data redundancy, obviously there's going to be a bit of performance overhead. Truth be told, I am looking at exploring RAID performance in the future in my motherboard reviews, but I do need to procure some drives to do the testing with. It not worse, I can sya, but I cannot comment on if it's better, or the same as previous AMD chipsets.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

But will it run Crysis ?


----------



## devguy (Jul 26, 2011)

Jizzler said:


> Alright - hows the RAID perf on the SB950? Improved at all since the SB750? (last time I've tried RAID on an AMD chipset)



The performance of my two 7200.12 HDDs in RAID 1 is about the same as it was with the sb750, but I really didn't expect (or need) any difference.  I am happy to note that with the drivers I pulled from ASUS, I successfully have TRIM commands passed to my non-array-member SSD with the controller in RAID mode.  I highly doubt TRIM will be passed to SSDs in a RAID array, but in AMDs defense, Intel doesn't have that working yet, either (I don't believe).


----------



## btarunr (Jul 26, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> But will it run Crysis ?



According to the Ministry of Truth OBR™,







No SSE. So no, it won't run Crysis.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 26, 2011)

devguy said:


> The performance of my two 7200.12 HDDs in RAID 1 is about the same as it was with the sb750, but I really didn't expect (or need) any difference.  I am happy to note that with the drivers I pulled from ASUS, I successfully have TRIM commands passed to my non-array-member SSD with the controller in RAID mode.  I highly doubt TRIM will be passed to SSDs in a RAID array, but in AMDs defense, Intel doesn't have that working yet, either (I don't believe).



I could b wrong but (surprisingly)no one Has  figured how 2 enable trim in an raid array have they?  Thats the only reason I have only one ssd.  Or have I missed th boat


----------



## repman244 (Jul 26, 2011)

btarunr said:


> According to the Ministry of Truth OBR™,
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110714/bta9873kjhd.jpg
> 
> No SSE. So no, it won't run Crysis.



Hmm after closer inspection I think it's not OBR's, I mean there is just not enough blacked out sections 

@[H]@RD5TUFF
It will only blend this time, since it's a bulldozer


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 26, 2011)

ensabrenoir said:


> I could b wrong but (surprisingly)no one Has  figured how 2 enable trim in an raid array have they?  Thats the only reason I have only one ssd.  Or have I missed th boat



Nope



btarunr said:


> According to the Ministry of Truth OBR™,
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110714/bta9873kjhd.jpg
> 
> No SSE. So no, it won't run Crysis.



WTF @ "Chuck Norris." and LSD


----------



## repman244 (Jul 26, 2011)

Found 2 old images that I think are brilliant, I saw this on XS long time ago and I am not the one who made them, so all the credits go to the original authors of the images. 
P.S they aren't fake


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Hmm after closer inspection I think it's not OBR's, I mean there is just not enough blacked out sections
> 
> @[H]@RD5TUFF
> It will only blend this time, since it's a bulldozer



I just hope it performs well enough to make intel drop the 2600k about 50 dollars.


----------



## jpierce55 (Jul 26, 2011)

It has a high enough frequency it might be worth while. I am wondering if somebody could disable to modules and run it as a 4 core to get a higher oc and more "real world" performance...... vs. synthetic benchmark performance.


----------



## majestic12 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm excited to see the numbers but don't think it'll beat my current setup.  I recently upgraded my i7 920 for an LGA1366 Mr. T and it's been great.  All the gold alone has quadrupled my computer's monetary value.  Can BD do that for me?


----------



## Steven B (Jul 26, 2011)

I mean ORB does have a CPU, a very early ES, do yea hes got benches, but they aren't even close to what a real final silicon will be. This is very typical of AMD, b/c their silicon yields are very low for early ES CPUs and increase as the production happens. 

I don't condone that he puts up BS, but i am saying that part of his stuff is probably not made up.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

Steven B said:


> I mean ORB does have a CPU, a very early ES, do yea hes got benches, but they aren't even close to what a real final silicon will be. This is very typical of AMD, b/c their silicon yields are very low for early ES CPUs and increase as the production happens.
> 
> I don't condone that he puts up BS, but i am saying that part of his stuff is probably not made up.



Yeah usually ES is a very different creature from final consumer level products.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 26, 2011)

Steven B said:


> I don't condone that he puts up BS, but i am saying that part of his stuff is probably not made up.



The BS makes the rest of anything he says BS as well. Boy who cried wolf, and all that.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> The BS makes the rest of anything he says BS as well. Boy who cried wolf, and all that.



I would agree if it was malicious, but I don't think it is.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 26, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I would agree if it was malicious, but I don't think it is.



According ot his blog, it WAS malicious. I mean, I'm not gonna give dude any more hits, but you cna find his blog. Read it, and tell me you'd repeat that comment again.


I mean, whatever. I just expect a certain level of professionalism from my peers, and in this situation, I find professionalism greatly lacking. TPU has become very much anti-FUD, and that's exactly what OBR intended when posting all that...FUD.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> According ot his blog, it WAS malicious. I mean, I'm not gonna give dude any more hits, but you cna find his blog. Read it, and tell me you'd repeat that comment again.
> 
> 
> I mean, whatever. I just expect a certain level of professionalism from my peers, and in this situation, I find professionalism greatly lacking. TPU has become very much anti-FUD, and that's exactly what OBR intended when posting all that...FUD.



Peers?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Peers?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn these BD threads are becoming more and more repulsive as time goes by 

I'm liking the 3.9ghZ and the 4.5GHz Turbo straight outta the box... 

September hey? Hmmm


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


>



This from a man who trolled the entire Internet with a hello kitty themed MSI mobo.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> According ot his blog, it WAS malicious. I mean, I'm not gonna give dude any more hits, but you cna find his blog. Read it, and tell me you'd repeat that comment again.
> 
> 
> I mean, whatever. I just expect a certain level of professionalism from my peers, and in this situation, I find professionalism greatly lacking. TPU has become very much anti-FUD, and that's exactly what OBR intended when posting all that...FUD.



Fair enough, I simply take everything with a large grain of salt, when it comes to leaks and ES and such.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This from a man who trolled the entire Internet with a hello kitty themed MSI mobo.



It wasn't Hello Kitty. And slightly different.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 26, 2011)

I figure the success of the FX chips comes down to price point.  If they get in right where they should be (relative to performance) then they'll be a huge success.  Considering that AMD has taken so long getting these puppies to the window, I'm thinking they will have a harder time setting a competitive MSRP.


cadaveca said:


> It wasn't Hello Kitty. And slightly different.


That is the most manly thing I have ever seen.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> It wasn't Hello Kitty. And slightly different.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43007&stc=1&d=1311712916



The only "peer" you have here is me. A fellow Troll Union member. TPU Chapter 1337


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> WTF you talking about, Willis?  I reviewed a AM3+ couple of boards a while ago, and the 990X board supported both, even came with an SLi bridge.
> 
> See here?:
> 
> ...



_Sorry about that chief._ 

Yeah, if anyone knows of any mATX for 990/bulldozer, let me know thanks.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The only "peer" you have here is me. A fellow Troll Union member. TPU Chapter 1337



LuLz. You just wanna try to ascend to my level somehow, eh?









Back on topic though, I guess I'll have some real numbers of my own by the end of September, if this is correct. I was kinda hoping for it to launch on Friday, myself, but that's just me being selfish.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 26, 2011)

If the price is right I might try out one of 6C proc.


----------



## Steven B (Jul 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> According ot his blog, it WAS malicious. I mean, I'm not gonna give dude any more hits, but you cna find his blog. Read it, and tell me you'd repeat that comment again.
> 
> 
> I mean, whatever. I just expect a certain level of professionalism from my peers, and in this situation, I find professionalism greatly lacking. TPU has become very much anti-FUD, and that's exactly what OBR intended when posting all that...FUD.



I agree with that, i don't like when ppl do stuff to get hits when they dont deserve them.


----------



## ap4lifetn (Jul 26, 2011)

i hope it beats out SB and comes close to SB-E

i feel like intel has been just stringing along, they could have probably released a 4.4GHz SB chip already, but lack of competition has made them unwilling to unleash such performance.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally they did it. Now let the anarchy begin for all i care. 

Gotta see though how it performs once it's out & benchmarked right away. And yeah - September 19 is a f***load to wait, but also a f***load of time for me to save for this. Great news bta, now i know i have enough time til i fill up my webpages building/designing portfolio & get some $ for it.


----------



## GLD (Jul 26, 2011)

Oooh! 95w 8 core cpu. That would be awesome if my board will run one.


----------



## Platibus (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for ignoring my question, I mean, talking about cars in analogies is more relevant to the topic, right? :shadedshu


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2011)

Platibus said:


> Thanks for ignoring my question, I mean, talking about cars in analogies is more relevant to the topic, right? :shadedshu



Well, no offense, but you're asking a question that only Intel can answer in a thread about AMD, so yeah, it was ignored. Noone has an answer = no response.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 27, 2011)

GLD said:


> Oooh! 95w 8 core cpu. That would be awesome if my board will run one.



Price for Sabertooth 990FX already gets lower, atleast in Israel: once it was released it was priced ~1500 sheckels, now 1000 sheckels (~250 USD); wait till September 19 (the date FX-8150/8100 released ) & if the price sinks all the way down to 200 USD - _*buy it*_!!!!!!!!! lol jk I know i will, though i will also wait for actual benchmarking numbers once the CPU released & tested here, hopefully by bta or Wizzard.  all


----------



## Platibus (Jul 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Well, no offense, but you're asking a question that only Intel can answer in a thread about AMD, so yeah, it was ignored. Noone has an answer = no response.



I asked that question here because the launch date of new AMD chips is nearer than Intel's, if Intel were the ones releasing Ivy Bridge in September then I would've asked in that thread. And seeing that most have been in the market for a long time, I was hoping you could account from your experience something like what I asked happening before. Anyway, like you said, no answer, no reply. Saying "only Intel knows" earlier was too much work for you I guess, thanks anyway. Keep on topic.


----------



## happita (Jul 27, 2011)

The only thing I wait for when a piece of hardware is released is:

A *W1zzard* certified review.

Then and only then will I make a decision to buy, to wait, or go an alternate route.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 27, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Price for Sabertooth 990FX already gets lower, atleast in Israel: once it was released it was priced ~1500 sheckels, now 1000 sheckels (~250 USD); wait till September 19 (the date FX-8150/8100 released ) & if the price sinks all the way down to 200 USD



So you're theory is that when demand goes up, the price will go down?  I guess ignoring the basic theories of Economics is acceptable...


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2011)

Platibus said:


> Saying "only Intel knows" earlier was too much work for you I guess, thanks anyway. Keep on topic.




I'm sorry, but I did not read your question, as i just entered the thread when I posted.

But the fact of the matter is that the market is far too volatile to make such speculation, and Intel is so big, they could do just nothing, even if Bulldozer kicks SB's butt.


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 27, 2011)

ap4lifetn said:


> i hope it beats out SB and comes close to SB-E
> 
> i feel like intel has been just stringing along, they could have probably released a 4.4GHz SB chip already, but lack of competition has made them unwilling to unleash such performance.



Don't belive that for a minute. Intel is still competing with AMD, and the APU's scare the hell out of them in mobile and desktop.Also AMD has the right parts going forward for tablet etc. In fact I think AMD and intel are actually racing to x86 phones in a hurry.  the only real monopoly intel has now is server, which if bd hits all of its goals, will make AMD very competitive.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 27, 2011)

Those stock clocks are insane.

How does a 4.0GHz+ Phenom X6 go compared to a 2600K? at stock clocks


----------



## happita (Jul 27, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Those stock clocks are insane.
> 
> How does a 4.0GHz+ Phenom X6 go compared to a 2600K? at stock clocks



While that would be nice, it wouldn't be exactly "fair" since the PII x6 has 2 extra cores...I was thinking this...


What I'd like to see is a clock for clock based comparison. Let's say: 

4Ghz PII 970/975/980 vs. 4Ghz FX4100 vs. 4Ghz i7 2600k....

Now THAT would be interesting and would confirm which architecture is superior.


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 27, 2011)

happita said:


> While that would be nice, it wouldn't be exactly "fair" since the PII x6 has 2 extra cores...I was thinking this...
> 
> 
> What I'd like to see is a clock for clock based comparison. Let's say:
> ...



Who fucking cares, its performance per $$$ that matters and it always has but in the few rare applications where all out performance matters.


----------



## happita (Jul 27, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> Who fucking cares, its performance per $$$ that matters and it always has but in the few rare applications where all out performance matters.



I never said that performance : dollar didn't matter. I'm saying that after all this time, if AMD put out all the stops for this CPU in order to finally compete on the same level as Intel, price really shouldn't matter because it was all about catching up. The performance : price has always been AMD's piece of pie, but Intel has long taken that over since their first gen i7 processors. However, I'm confident that AMD is making all the right decisions this time around and focusing on the more important things like you said in your earlier post about getting more market share in the laptop/APU/tablet industry.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 27, 2011)

Melvis said:


> How does a 4.0GHz+ Phenom X6 go compared to a 2600K? at stock clocks



It's not even close.  The 2600k is significantly more powerful.  I saw nobody really answered this question initially so I figured I would.  According to Tom's Hardware's nice Chart's;

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-2010/benchmarks,112.html

The only chart I really see it close enough at stock speeds to have a chance when OCed, is Cinebench (Multi-Threaded).  There's also an interesting comparison they did comparing the effectiveness of Architecture alone, obviously it should be taken with a grain on salt;

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/processor-architecture-benchmark,2974.html


----------



## twilyth (Jul 27, 2011)

Isn't performance per watt the most important consideration in a lot of applications?  I think that's probably true for any kind of mobile platform, at least up to a point.  I mean are you willing to sacrifice 10% in performance to get 50% more battery life?  Maybe.  Especially if you're not happy with 6 or 8 or 10hours of battery only run time.

On the server side, I don't know.  I'm always bitching about my electricity bill but then my rates seem to be higher than most people I've discussed this with.  If you run a server farm that consumes more in a day than the average household does in a year, how important is that to you?  Does it pay for you to buy 10 extra server racks to compensate or do you still go for raw performance?


----------



## xenocide (Jul 27, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Isn't performance per watt the most important consideration in a lot of applications?  I think that's probably true for any kind of mobile platform, at least up to a point.  I mean are you willing to sacrifice 10% in performance to get 50% more battery life?  Maybe.  Especially if you're not happy with 6 or 8 or 10hours of battery only run time.
> 
> On the server side, I don't know.  I'm always bitching about my electricity bill but then my rates seem to be higher than most people I've discussed this with.  If you run a server farm that consumes more in a day than the average household does in a year, how important is that to you?  Does it pay for you to buy 10 extra server racks to compensate or do you still go for raw performance?



Performance Per Watt isn't exactly a prime concern for the enthusiast market.  I definitely agree that in Laptops it is very important, and in Servers it is also something that should be considered, but when it comes to like a Gaming Rig, odds are you aren't exactly looking for the most Energy-Efficient setup, but rather the best Performance Per Cost.  That is the main reason CPU's like the i5-2500k and 965 X4 BE ended up doing so well, they offered great performance at their price point (I think especially so with the i5-2500k).


----------



## bucketface (Jul 27, 2011)

i think i'll take the september 19th date with a grain of salt since there's still 2 days left b4 the soonest date they gave for release. Until then August 28 is the latest official date.
http://www.nordichardware.com/news/...d-bulldozer-to-be-released-in-60-90-days.html 
60 days from that slide = july 29, 90 days = Aug 28
here's hoping they actually hard launch it in that period.
i wouldn't be too suprised though if they just paper launch b4 Aug 28 and hard launch on Sept 19.


----------



## Jonap_1st (Jul 27, 2011)

xenocide said:


> So you're theory is that when demand goes up, the price will go down?  I guess ignoring the basic theories of Economics is acceptable...



when product demand goes up, the stock pile will get decreased, that makes a product goes rare, and eventualy will attract some seller to sell it on higher price..

that problem will be solved if manufacturer can sustain and manage to build enough stock to prevent the product going scarce.


----------



## jpierce55 (Jul 27, 2011)

Platibus said:


> Is there a remote chance the Sandy Bridge lineup will get a price cut when Bulldozer is released, more concretely the i3 2100 and i5 2400?



IF Bulldozer is competitive in price and performance there is a good chance of it. Intel is not going to let any edge they have slip.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 27, 2011)

xenocide said:


> So you're theory is that when demand goes up, the price will go down?  I guess ignoring the basic theories of Economics is acceptable...



What can i say - come to Israel to actually witness it yourself?   Other than that - what Jonap said. Xenocide? Like Xenomorph genocide in one word? Hi, i'm YautjaLord - the Xenomorphs genocider. lol 

Jokes aside, you visit this thread to see that if Dozer will beat SB/SB-E/IB it'll help you decide whether you change your i7 2500K or not? Good luck. _*not sarcastic*_


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 27, 2011)

jpierce55 said:


> IF Bulldozer is competitive in price and performance there is a good chance of it. Intel is not going to let any edge they have slip.



Seriously, I think the last edge intel has is process tech and that won't last much longer.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I'm sorry, but I did not read your question, as i just entered the thread when I posted.
> 
> But the fact of the matter is that the market is far too volatile to make such speculation, *and Intel is so big, they could do just nothing, even if Bulldozer kicks SB's butt*.



That's exactly what they did during the whole Athlon 64 vs Pentium 4 debacle and they didn't seem any worse for wear then. 

still though, I just can't see bulldozer kicking SB's butt.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2011)

It's very important to note that even if BD is what some would consider a failure, I don't think that will matter too much either, as we saw with Phenom 1 chips. And AMD is in a much better situation now, especially considering thier contract wins in the console space.

I really was expecting chips a few weeks sooner, so I can only hope they made some breakthrough in the meantime. I mean, after all, production of these chips isn't really going to start until August, so there's no telling what they might have done in the past few months.

For all we know, this info came out becuase they've finalized thier production design, and chips are being minted right this very moment...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 27, 2011)

when do we expect some reviews?


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> when do we expect some reviews?



Read the title of the thread you just posted in.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> Read the title of the thread you just posted in.



dont they send samples before launch?? 

my bad.


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> dont they send samples before launch??
> 
> my bad.



Sure they do. I could be wrong and the reviews could go out a day or two.. maybe a week before they're available in retail. Everything with AMD is "wait and see".


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> It's very important to note that even if BD is what some would consider a failure, I don't think that will matter too much either, as we saw with Phenom 1 chips. And AMD is in a much better situation now, especially considering thier contract wins in the console space.
> 
> I really was expecting chips a few weeks sooner, so I can only hope they made some breakthrough in the meantime. I mean, after all, production of these chips isn't really going to start until August, so there's no telling what they might have done in the past few months.
> 
> For all we know, this info came out becuase they've finalized thier production design, and chips are being minted right this very moment...



I agree. Ya know a lot of people trash the Phenom 1 and 2. But fail to realize the tech in them are almost 10 years old. AMD really got all the juice they could out of that orange.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't think Bulldozer can fail, short of a design flaw that affects all users. The Phenom I chips were...below expectations, but not a failure. What made this look like failures were the cold bug and the TBL bug (I forget, so that name may be wrong). Both only affected small groups, overclockers using LN2 and people using the virtualization. Then AMD further made the chips look bad with the Phenom II that completely out classed those chips in every possible way.

As for the competition with Intel, I don't care how they get it done as long as they get it done. I think clock for clock and price/performance are both important, but price/performance is king. So while I would like to see a 2500K vs. an FX-4100 at the same clock rate, I am more concerned about a 2600K vs. FX-8150. Comparison to Phenom II is a given, but I could live without if say the 8150 can at least go blow for blow with the 2600K.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 28, 2011)

happita said:


> While that would be nice, it wouldn't be exactly "fair" since the PII x6 has 2 extra cores...I was thinking this...
> 
> 
> What I'd like to see is a clock for clock based comparison. Let's say:
> ...



I can understand what your saying and agree to a point. But i more so asked this so i can get abit of an idea how well these new Bulldozer 8 core CPU's will perform to SB. 

So lets say (and i dont know yet) if a Phenom X6 clocked at 4.2GHz seems to be sorta the same performance as a 2600K at stock clocks then i would presume that a 8core BD should out perform a 2600K (in mainly multi threaded apps of course) by a good 2 core extra performance (whatever that is in %) This is going by these clock speeds that have been given to us and also guessing (but id say im wrong) that single core performance is the same as a Phenom II. If you see what im getting at? 



xenocide said:


> It's not even close.  The 2600k is significantly more powerful.  I saw nobody really answered this question initially so I figured I would.  According to Tom's Hardware's nice Chart's;
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-2010/benchmarks,112.html
> 
> ...



Well i didn't see any comparisons that i was looking for, unless i was looking in the wrong spot? and i don't trust Toms hardware sorry.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 28, 2011)

xenocide said:


> So you're theory is that when demand goes up, the price will go down?  I guess ignoring the basic theories of Economics is acceptable...



It depends entirely on the market. Capitalism doesn't work as well on a smaller scale. Imagine his situation where at best there's only two if not just a  single hardware vendor supplying parts at his location. And Maybe only one of those decides to load the latest hardware.
   At first they will buy just a few parts to see how they sell and as more and more people show interest and their sales grow, they'll buy larger volumes of stockand will  get them at a discounted price. With time that saving will slowly trickle down to the customers.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 28, 2011)

Have to point out that i made mistake: Sabertooth 990FX (the mobo i'll buy once got enough cash) cost was ~1200 when it 1st hit the PC store shelves - which was when 2 months ago? think so - & now it lowered to 1095 sheckels; it wasn't ~1500 my bad. Crosshair V Formula was (and is, though 50 sheckels less now).  Hope it'll (Sabertooth 990FX) get it's price few sheckels lower when Dozers come out (FX-8xxx/6xxx/etc.....); doubt though that it'll be really low, probably 5 or 10 sheckels less; equals 2 or 3 less in USD. 1095 divide by 3.5 equals ~315 USD; that's the current price for it but it also includes all Israeli taxes that's why it's somehow high if you ask.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 29, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> Who fucking cares, its performance per $$$ that matters and it always has but in the few rare applications where all out performance matters.



I do. I only care about all out performance. Yes, seriously.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Jul 30, 2011)

btarunr said:


> _"Der aaye par durust aaye"_ (Hindi proverb for "arrive late, but arrive strong")



"Gec olsun da guc olmasin" (Turkish proverb for "arrive late but not receiving hard" or "ati alan uskudari gecmis olmasin") at=horse.yeah it's a joke sheldon.gif


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jul 30, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 8 cores at 3.9 GHz is pretty impressive.  I doubt it will give SandyBridge-EX a challenge but it will likely be able to give a Bloomfield chip a run for its money.



I'd rather have one core at 31.2ghz.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 31, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> I'd rather have one core at 31.2ghz.



in the days, of ever increasing multicore computing, and paralellism, it seems pretty backwards thinking, to want something like that.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 31, 2011)

How about 8-cores running for example @ 10GHz _each_, Wafer? 

Jokes aside, maybe it should/would happen someday. Is that forward thinking enough?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 31, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> How about 8-cores running for example @ 10GHz _each_, Wafer?
> 
> Jokes aside, maybe it should/would happen someday. Is that forward thinking enough?



IBM and the GIT already clocked one of IBMs chips at 500GHz... no one knows tho, how efficient that 500GHz were tho

With current and future technology, and even with evershrinking process sizes 
(for not even 10 years, as somewhere after 10nm, they will run into MASSIVE problems with the tunneling effect, or as it more commonly known, electron leakage)
i doubt we will see an efficient 10 ghz 8 core processor, ever. 
As said, they plan on paralell, as high as i think about 40 cores per chip, as thats much easier than keeping that high clocks stable


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 31, 2011)

Guess it's true, though the thought of multicore CPU with 10GHz for each core is awesome.  40 cores? Make it 100 by the 1st half of this century & then i'll go to space happily for all i care.  jk


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Aug 1, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Guess it's true, though the thought of multicore CPU with 10GHz for each core is awesome.  40 cores? Make it 100 by the 1st half of this century & *then i'll go to space happily for all i care.*  jk



you mean toilet right?howard we share that bathroom what are you doing?i hope pamela anderson or someting like hot.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Aug 1, 2011)

Oooo k that one hurt my brain


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 1, 2011)

this thread is severely deranging, in every possible way.
(like it has been for several BD threads i have seen in the last few months:shadedshu)... 
i hope some mod thinks likewise, and does a cleanup operation... the soon the better.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Aug 1, 2011)

True. Like most others. I am searching for something solid but With so much based on rumor. speculation & missinformation in the  End its all near nonsense...... though some posts do lack any signs of above hamster intellegence though.   Only amd know & they've been doing quite a job keeping everyone guessing


----------



## Frick (Aug 1, 2011)

Postcount +1.


----------



## jpierce55 (Aug 1, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> this thread is severely deranging, in every possible way.
> (like it has been for several BD threads i have seen in the last few months:shadedshu)...
> i hope some mod thinks likewise, and does a cleanup operation... the soon the better.



I don't understand why these threads for BD have even been permitted to go on. They all have flown way off the main idea. People speculation on the speculations of other people theoretical speculations.

I fully agree with you a mod needs to lock this or something!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Aug 1, 2011)

And rising. But  still  not as bad as the  1155/1156 upgrade thread


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm off this thread, for month or 2, or til Dozer actually comes out (which is a month or ~2 ). And yes, i agree with the rest that this thread is severely degrading once everyone starts blasting it with OT (including myself), so the only "medicine" needed is another bta or W1z news cover bout FX-8150/8100 for example: how they actually perform vs latest SB/SB-E/IB/etc... in - say - Crysis 2 & other DX10/11 benchmarks + how they use all features of AM3+ for real & not on paper. Web design is waiting, so see you all in next FX-8150/8100/etc... news cover.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> this thread is severely deranging, in every possible way.
> (like it has been for several BD threads i have seen in the last few months:shadedshu)...
> i hope some mod thinks likewise, and does a cleanup operation... the soon the better.


+1 on that Velvet, these BD threads are indeed BS and Id also like a clean up.


----------



## ninjagordy (Aug 2, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> IBM and the GIT already clocked one of IBMs chips at 500GHz... no one knows tho, how efficient that 500GHz were tho
> 
> With current and future technology, and even with evershrinking process sizes
> (for not even 10 years, as somewhere after 10nm, they will run into MASSIVE problems with the tunneling effect, or as it more commonly known, electron leakage)
> ...



I Remember talking to a tech that told me cpu's would never break 1ghz mark because the coolers would need to be the same size as a sofa...... 

hopefully dude...that quote will not make you feel stupid in 11 years time


----------



## twilyth (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't think anyone doubts that 10nm can be done. The issue is doing it with the current silicon based technology.  Even Intel acknowledges that you eventually run up against the laws of physics and you need a completely new method of creating cpu circuitry, whether it's graphene or something else.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 3, 2011)

ninjagordy said:


> I Remember talking to a tech that told me cpu's would never break 1ghz mark because the coolers would need to be the same size as a sofa......
> 
> hopefully dude...that quote will not make you feel stupid in 11 years time



i dont think so... i would be more amazed, by the fact, that they finally did it... but as said... scaling in GHZ is not as efficient, as scaling in core amount, given that all applications are written in a way, that supports paralell more


----------



## twilyth (Aug 3, 2011)

Kit Guru speculates that Intel is getting ready to drop prices on the k chips - presumably in response to leaks regarding the price of BD chips.  

IDK.  Seems weak on evidence but makes sense.  Here is the article - http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/jules/intel-lines-up-2500k2600k-price-cuts-to-welcome-fx/


----------



## xenocide (Aug 3, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Kit Guru speculates that Intel is getting ready to drop prices on the k chips - presumably in response to leaks regarding the price of BD chips.
> 
> IDK.  Seems weak on evidence but makes sense.  Here is the article - http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/jules/intel-lines-up-2500k2600k-price-cuts-to-welcome-fx/



Intel would be smart to wait for some actual results from legitimate Bulldozer benchmarks before deciding what they should do...


----------



## twilyth (Aug 3, 2011)

I would guess that they have their spies like any big company and probably know a lot more about BD than we do.  That's just a guess of course but given the history between the 2 companies, if they don't already have production samples they're not doing their job.


----------



## Hotobu (Aug 3, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I would guess that they have their spies like any big company and probably know a lot more about BD than we do.  That's just a guess of course but given the history between the 2 companies, if they don't already have production samples they're not doing their job.



Yeah pretty much this. As someone who's had a little peak into upper echelon corporate ongoings there's very few secrets between companies of this magnitude. I've been anticipating an SB price drop for a while, and don't see why it wont happen. The chips haven't moved much in price at all for quite a some time. Because I favor Z68 mobos over AM3+ ones I still think I'm gonna go SB, but I called Microcenter today just to make sure that they've got a price match policy. I'm probably going to buy one from them on 8/20 or so just so I can get a match 30 days later if they drop it.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't know if this actually says anything since I'm not going to do the math (who uses standard deviation and the speed of light to describe a launch date - back away from the bong sir - nice and slow).  It sounds like it might possibly be interesting depending on how fried you are.

Semi-accurate



> When is AMD (NYSE:AMD) going to finally ship Bulldozer/Interlagos? Our moles say soon, very soon. As we said at Computex, the server variants were pulled in to before the desktop versions, not delayed. Our sources say that the server variant of bulldozer will be shipping in less time than it takes light to travel 1802617757855.0835 furlongs, and the desktop version follows in mid-September, but NOT on the 19th. I guess that would be a little slip, but you can now count the days on two hands if your genetic makeup is a few standard deviations off of mainstream.S|A


----------



## Hotobu (Aug 4, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I don't know if this actually says anything since I'm not going to do the math (who uses standard deviation and the speed of light to describe a launch date - back away from the bong sir - nice and slow).  It sounds like it might possibly be interesting depending on how fried you are.
> 
> Semi-accurate



I'm getting 14 days. When I convert that number, but I don't know how you're supposed to do standard deviation without a number of measurements... unless they just mean using the standard % error from the mean being 14 which would be +/- 6.5 days.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 5, 2011)

sept 26 seems to be official date for desktop bulldozers Opteron bulldozers (hat tip to Cadaveca, see following post).  Since this came out last night, I assume it's already been posted elsewhere.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2390435,00.asp


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 5, 2011)

twilyth said:


> sept 26 seems to be official date for desktop bulldozers.



uh...no.




> Advanced Micro Devices will release the first Opteron* server processors *to feature its new Bulldozer cores on* Sept. 26*, PCMag has learned.



http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2390410,00.asp



> with its* FX-series chips to follow by October*.



http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2390435,00.asp

clickky your linkies.






cadaveca said:


> But you know what? I have yet to find an actual OFFICIAL document stating the release date as September 19th.


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 5, 2011)

So it is October after all, eh? Have to build more then 2 webpages & upload 'em to get the cash for these parts, FX-8150 included. Sabertooth 990FX, AX1200W & WD VRaptor 600GB SATA 6Gb/s are necessity, RAM - doesn't really matter which brand as long as it's 8GB DDR3 1600MHz low latency. I think i'll have 2 long & frustrating webpage building/designing months after all.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 5, 2011)

It's very possible there's some reverse psychology going on here. I still will not listen to any release date unless posted by AMD directly.


----------

